# 1911 Combat Training Video



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Kickin' it old school with the 1911, great stuff here. Enjoy! I enhanced the video with better audio and video.

Combat Handgun Training with the 1911 .45ACP - Army Training Film - YouTube


----------

